# Singapore IT whatsapp group



## Namjk (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello forum,
Am looking for some Singapore based IT whatsapp group, if someone could please help me with it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Namjk said:


> Hello forum,
> Am looking for some Singapore based IT whatsapp group, if someone could please help me with it.
> Thanks in advance.


Just use Google Search. You will find the needed information..


----------

